# eastern awter skinks are stupid



## geckos_are_great (Oct 4, 2009)

as the heading says there stupid as. we have them all around our house and there not even scared of people they will let you pat them and everything.we have this large female on our veranda in summer and she can be hand fed.great little critters. so does anyone else have any reptiles around there place that do this kind of thing.


----------



## bfg23 (Oct 4, 2009)

what makes them stupid?


----------



## lemonz (Oct 4, 2009)

you say there stupid, and then you go, "great little critters"? akes no sense


----------



## geckos_are_great (Oct 4, 2009)

lol there awsome but there stupid for not being scared


----------



## geckos_are_great (Oct 4, 2009)

they attak things that are 600 times bigger than them thats y ther stupid


----------



## lemonz (Oct 4, 2009)

Okay, should've said that so we don't think your an idiot,. in relation to the thread, i get eastern water dragons round here and then just eastern blue tongues, average.


----------



## geckos_are_great (Oct 4, 2009)

yeah around here i get eastern water skinks,blotched blueys,garden skinks,three toed earless skinks, eastern snake neck turtles and the snakes we get are copper heads.tiger snakes,eastern browns,white lipped snakes and finnaly red belly blacks


----------



## Serpentes (Oct 4, 2009)

Eastern water skinks are not stupid, they're friendly, and they're sometimes rather brave, like many skinks. If you think they're stupid, go try and catch one that's never seen a person and finds you scary. Good luck!

And did you know that female eastern water skink can decide whether to have boys or girls just by sitting in the sun or the shade when she is pregnant?! Can your Mum do that?


----------



## omg_ebtl (Oct 5, 2009)

there not eastern water skinks - there southern water skinks
ive seen them too around there

Eastern Water Skink (Eulamprus quoyii)#

this above site will have a map of where the eastern water skink is found, no where near you.

sorry to burst your bubble


----------



## ravan (Oct 5, 2009)

Serpentes said:


> Eastern water skinks are not stupid, they're friendly, and they're sometimes rather brave, like many skinks. If you think they're stupid, go try and catch one that's never seen a person and finds you scary. Good luck!
> 
> And did you know that female eastern water skink can decide whether to have boys or girls just by sitting in the sun or the shade when she is pregnant?! Can your Mum do that?



lmao! thats awesome!


----------

